# Euromap 63



## orion (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo, 
existieren eine lib für die euromap 63.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo orion,


leider steht zum heutigen Zeitpunkt seitens WAGO keine Bibliothek für "euromap 63" zum Download bereit. Wir werden diese Anforderung jedoch gerne in unsere Liste mit aufnehmen.


----------

